# iDrive reboots constantly.. for no reason?



## mystroi3 (Apr 19, 2019)

noob owner so I hope I'm presenting this properly. 

Usually within minutes of starting out, for no reason idrive control screen shuts down and reboots, system can lose radio presets and bluetooth connections but not always, yesterday even ACC wouldn't engage after one of the reboots. If anyone can help it'll be much appreciated.

Car is going in BMW shop nxt thursday


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

what year vehicle? it probably needs a headunit or a reprogramming, or both


----------



## mystroi3 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ziggy328xi said:


> what year vehicle? it probably needs a headunit or a reprogramming, or both


2015 i3

Thx Ziggy..I'd read your comments on an earlier post concerning this issue.
I think I may of caused this issue, so I found a reason. Like an idiot, right after I purchased this i3 (1 week ago) I was reading some hacking forum and decided to try a suggestion. I held the trip reset button in for several seconds and then accidently erased one of the first 2 options that popped up..after that,the reboots started happening..dammit.  I'm hoping a reprograming you suggested will reset everything..thursday it goes in so I'll soon find out.


----------



## T140I (Nov 11, 2021)

mystroi3 said:


> 2015 i3
> 
> Thx Ziggy..I'd read your comments on an earlier post concerning this issue.
> I think I may of caused this issue, so I found a reason. Like an idiot, right after I purchased this i3 (1 week ago) I was reading some hacking forum and decided to try a suggestion. I held the trip reset button in for several seconds and then accidently erased one of the first 2 options that popped up..after that,the reboots started happening..dammit.  I'm hoping a reprograming you suggested will reset everything..thursday it goes in so I'll soon find out.


Im guessing that sorted it?

If you need any help I can assist


----------

